# A young girls foolish dream



## Lindze (Mar 26, 2012)

I'll try not to ramble in my posts. I just need somewhere to track my progress, and maybe a few rants at the same time 

I was always told that owning a horse was a young girls foolish dream. For me, it started with a TB at our local stables about 20 years ago. (This horse is still around, now 27 years old) 

I had came to terms that I would likely "never" own my own horse. Some friends had them, I was welcome to come out and visit, they were kind enough to give my daughter a ride on their miniature. But this just made the want even worse.

So I started hinting at my husband... He was talking about selling his snowmobile, for the lack of riding time he had, so I would suggest it would be a good time to buy a horse. At the end of 2011 it was discussed that we would look in spring and revisit the situation. Well I started looking at prospects. Then, early Jan 2012, Paddy, a horse locally, came up for sale. Well I told hubby, we went and looked at him, talked to SOME others at the stables about him. He apparently WAS very well trained. So we decided to purchase him. 

Mid Feb, he was officially ours... as we had some local politics to go through. But thats a different post. 

I was ecstatic, bought a nice synthetic saddle and bridle, ordered the saddle pad, brushes, etc. Did it slowly. 

So now, my "Young girls foolish dream" has came to fruition.


----------



## Lindze (Mar 26, 2012)

To explain how things work up here....

We have a "Horse Owners Association" that leases the land from the Local Government District. The HOA is ran like a club. We pay dues - Rather cheap ones- for the year. We pay extra if we use a tack shed, and stall, a water heater or light for the corral. We do not pay for the use of corrals, but we are in charge of their upkeep. 

We have a small round pen, a decent sized indoor arena, and a small outdoor arena. 

Every person is in charge of their own horses, (feed, water, training, etc) We have no "Trainers" just a COUPLE GREAT owners who know their stuff. As someone put it yesterday, there are people who own horses, and horse owners. Most out there are "people who own horses", with a couple people who, have horses just to say they have them. But again, another rant. 

I hope I explained it clearly, if not and you're curious, just ask for clarification.


----------



## Lindze (Mar 26, 2012)

*Misconceptions*

So, when I bought Paddy, I decided to keep him in his existing corral, at a private barn (Still on HOA property, there are a few private barns, but still have to pay dues, Corrals are not owned by the private barn, and follow all rules) as I was under the impression they would help me out being a novice keeper. They do morning feeds, and I do evening. 

If I have a question, I just get told, this is how we do it. No explanation even if I ask for one. 

They do no supplement, grain, groom, trim, work with their horse. I am finding it difficult where I am. 

Since there is no farrier withing 8 hours, most owners do their own trimming. Paddy was in need when I bought him, and they were supposed to help, and start teaching me. It's been two months, and every time I mention it they slough me off. Their mare, they bought just before I bought Paddy from them, is now in dire need of a trim as well. 

There is a HOA meeting this Sunday, I will be asking for a stall in the public barn, as the people I am with only have on stall, and have been talking about putting in the second (no cost to me, as they do not want me to put money, only time into the place) the public barn is about a 5 minute walk from the corral, and after yesterday (yet another post) i have discovered that my horse is VERY buddy sour, so I am not sure how that will work. I'm feeling like I would like to put him in a corral by himself, but I'm not sure if space allows for it right now, or if it would be a good idea with the buddy sour problem.

I talked with one of the GREAT owners out there. They, immediately took me under their wing, but I do not want to impose on them. They will be showing me and doing Paddy's hoofs, as they need immediate help and a few trims to correct problems. They are going to show me how to lunge properly, and if i have questions they are willing to answer. They do not have many, if any, good things about the people I "barn" with right now. 

Well I have also found, they either no not bring any water, or they do not bring enough. With winter and cold weather still here, we have to bring out fresh water every time we go out. When I go, the horses are "dieing" with thirst, and immediately drink the first half of the water I provide. But another post again.....


----------



## Lindze (Mar 26, 2012)

If you missed the information above, we do not have a farrier here, or one that comes out regularly. Most owners do their own feet. When I bought Paddy, they told me he was done only a few months prior, red flag, but they weren't that bad. So they were going to help me do them...... never happened. So then I enlisted the help from another owner at the barn. Well a bad flu was going around, and we had to delay it, now they were horrible, unsightly and just down right needed to be done now. 

Then this happened...... He is not lame, thankfully. 










So, the other horse owner out there, bunged herself up with Imodium, and other meds so she could come out and do the fronts. I do not have an after shot, but will tonight when we get the backs done as well. Our first goal is to get things fixed up and make him comfortable. Then we are going to start on the corrective trimming. I trust this person with my horse, She may not be a professional ferrier, but out of everyone out there, she has the best horses with the best looking feet. She informed me that Paddy has likely never been trimmed since coming up North, about 9 months ago, his hoof were ringed which started about 9 months ago. So now I have a supplement balancer ordered, and hoping it helps. 

It's going to be a process, and I will be attending, only to audit unfortunately, a hoof clinic in June, if I can't hire someone, I am going to learn how. Since I am only a green keeper, I will not attempt this, even after my clinic. I want to start laying a base of knowledge down. Hopefully in fall I can find a trailer and attend a Hoof clinic as a participant. Then there is a school out west, that my husband has agreed to sending me to when I am ready. It's expensive, but should be worth it.


----------



## Lindze (Mar 26, 2012)

Sorry, I am looking to find a balancer to order, it's not so easy up here.


----------



## Lindze (Mar 26, 2012)

Been awhile since an update. We had the fronts done and the backs. In two weeks ( aprox 4 weeks from trimming) we will be trimming them again. I have pictures, they are of bad quality, but do show the improvment. I will take some again, when i can get my husband out to take the pictures. 

Remember we didnt want to take off way to much at one time. Make him comfortable, and adjust slowly. 

Front 










Back


----------



## Lindze (Mar 26, 2012)

In an earlier post I mentioned that I figured the persons I share feeding chores with are not bringing water, or enough water. 

I often go out during the afternoon now, just to make sure they have water. This morning, they were bone dry, again. I am getting frustrated with the whole ordeal. We have an agreement that I won't put money into the corral or barn, but time to help fix it up. Well they aren't even putting time or money or anything into any of it, they are to do morning feeding and watering, and if one goes out of town the other does both feedings.

They recently asked me to buy the barn, take everything over. But since we don't know how long we will be living up here. There is a seperate corral next to the current one, but needs work. 

Sorry, this is just a rant, nothing really worth reading.


----------



## Lindze (Mar 26, 2012)

Been almost a month since my last entry, been really busy!!

Since they asked us to buy their little barn from them, we were still deciding and they decided to sell it to someone else, without letting us know they had offered it to anyone else.

So, as soon as we found that out, we asked for a new corral and started working on it to fix it up and move. We fixed posts, railings, put in hot wire, a gravel pad at the front for our hay and parking, a brand new gate instead of sliding rails...... 

So really we put a lot of money into this corral, and there is more to do. The shelter is ready to be replaced, BUT a little work never killed anyone.... well tell that to my "neighbours" the guy hasnt done anything with the fencing in about two years, so his horses are always escaping. They escape so tehy can get to the green grass, cause they are underfed, I would put them at a 3.5 on the scale.

Anyway, Paddy was moved onto this all grass pasture on Saturday June 9, and he is loving it. Only stressed out the first day when we moved him, as he was seperated from his "friend" he has in the other corral. 

My mom is now talking about buying a horse, she will pay for needs, but I will have to do the work. Which, i'm on the fence about. I'm just getting working with the horse I have now, he has come a long way, but still needs work. The horse she wants would be for the kids, so something to pony around. 

Paddy is due for his feet, but I will just have to keep them filed until the end of the month, when the lady who is helping with them can come out and do them, as she is really busy with work. 

Anyways, hard to follow post, that is all over the place. *Breathes out* whew.


----------



## Lindze (Mar 26, 2012)

*Picture overload *

So I've taken pictures of my boy over the last few days. He is really getting compliments everywhere we go now. Good manners, shiney coat, and his general condition, which I must say is VERY good (to my inexperienced eyes) 



























































































I know he doesnt have the greatest confirmation, but to me he has a great shoulder...... and thats about as far as i get with it lol
Hoof trimming is still needed.... I am going to start "training" him to use a stand... with him, slowly but surely wins the race, and it all usually clicks in just a few sessions. 

NO I have not rode him, just been doing ground work with him, to build on our trust. But I think we're getting real close. Maybe next weekend we will take it for a bareback ride around his corral.

He has settled in nicely to his new place, but just yesterday his neighbours were moved for the next six weeks. The flies have got HORRENDUS, hence the smudge fire we did this morning. He waits for me at the gate in the morning, i put on his halter and lead, and he basically walks himself into the barn, into his own stall. He has got used to being in his stall for upto 5 -7 hours a day, if need be. I would love to get him into a box stall, but there are only two available in the barn, but I am hoping that I can swing one, as I do not think they are currently being used.


----------

